# Earlex 5500 great for hobbyist or semi-pro



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review Kevin I have the lowest price Earlex(it was $99) and I was very surprised how well it sprays .


----------



## woodmaker

This is one of my future buys for sure!


----------



## jordanusmc

Thanks for the review I have been thinking about picking one up after the woodwhisper did a quick review on it.


----------



## Ken90712

Love Love Love this machine. Make it look like I'm a good finisher! Ha fooled them.

Nice review~


----------



## stefang

I wish you guys wouldn't talk about the Earlex sprayer. I really want one of these, but they are not sold here in Norway, plus we have 220V DC here, so I can't even import one. EVERYONE seems to like it. I haven't heard one negative review yet.


----------



## cagenuts

Mike, it's available in the UK.

See this link.


----------



## JesseTutt

Mike, could you use a step-down transformer with a 220V primary and a 110V secondary?


----------

